# Un monitor necesita un transformador de 12V puedo ponerle uno de 19V??



## saramorat (Nov 4, 2010)

Hola, tengo un monitor al que se le ha estraviado el transformador pero por internet me han dicho que el que traía era de input 12V y 3´3A, pero realmente el monitor no indica nada así que nosé si soportara otro voltaje. Alguien me puede decir si al meterle un transformador de mayor voltaje puedo cargarmelo?? es que tengo uno de 19V y he encontrado un sitio dnd comprar uno de minimo 15V, así que nose si probarlos.

Espero vuestra ayuda.

Gracias.


----------



## grincore (Nov 4, 2010)

Claro que te lo puedes cargar. Además con tan pocos datos es imposible ayudarte. Son 12V AC o DC? Que marca/modelo de monitor es?


----------



## saramorat (Nov 4, 2010)

El monitor es un TFT NAM-SUNG de 17" y gracias a un foro sé que el transformador que traia era de:
Input 110-240
Output 12Voltios 3.33 A 
Además de esto no se nada, y la respuesta del foro donde lo encontre es de 2009 así que no creo que ese hombre vaya a volver a responder si le pregunto más información y claro está en el monitor no dice nada de nada.
Gracias por tu respuesta


----------



## penrico (Nov 4, 2010)

No te recomiendo que pongas un trafo de 19V, cuando se rectifique la señal se va  a ir (internamente) a 24V. Mientras que con el trafo de 12v llegaría a 15v. Como no tenes datos, no sabes tampoco de que valor son los capacitores electroliticos. Capáz que sean de 16v, entonces, posiblemente se te van a explotar (con el tiempo, no inmediatamente)


----------



## El nombre (Nov 4, 2010)

Pa mi que los transformadores puros y duros se dejaron de usar en los monitores siendo yo joven. La probabilidad es alta de que sea una fuente conmutada.
A poco que se vean tolerancias y demás es raro que un fabricante coloque condensadores de 16V cuando la entrada es de 12, Reparando ese tipo de aparatos se puede apreciar ese detalle si es de marca (los chinos hacen cosas peores).
En un principio no le va a dar problemas por meterle los 19V.
Para asegurar 100% es recomendable que veas la fuente del monitor. Tampoco cuesta mucho quitar unos tornillos.
Saludos


----------



## nandotronica (Nov 4, 2010)

Yo hice algo parecido y me salió bien, por lo menos ami.
Este aparato era un dvd LCD  marca Coby. Consumia  3A y no 2A y con 12v de alimentación.
Saqué una fuente de un equipo de audio Sony que me daba un voltaje superior a los 17v  retificados.
Lo que hice  fué ponerle un CI 7812  (78xx) y un capacitor electrolítico grande.
Me trabajó bien. Eso si le puse un discipador porque calentaba mucho, ideal fué ponenrle un fan para ayudar a evacuar el calor.

Espero que mi opinión te ayude un poquito.


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Nov 4, 2010)

Podes especificar el modelo del monitor? Debe tener alguna identificación en algún lado.


----------



## saramorat (Nov 5, 2010)

El modelo del monitor es NAM-SUNG modelo L17W, en la pegatina tb pone: the device complies with part 15 of the FCC Rules. Operation is subject to the following two condition; (1) This device may not cause harmful interference, and (2) This device must accept any interference received, including interference that may cause undesired operation.

En español sería: el dispositivo cumple con la sección 15 de las Normas de la FCC. La operación está sujeta a las siguientes dos condiciones: (1) Este dispositivo no puede causar interferencias perjudiciales y (2) Este dispositivo debe aceptar cualquier interferencia recibida, incluyendo interferencias que puedan causar un funcionamiento no deseado.

A parte de esto no pone nada y x lo que yo he buscado no encontre ninguna información más del fabricante.

Mil gracias por vuestros comentarios.

Bss

Ahh!! en cuanto me haga con un destornillador miro eso que dices El nombre.

Gracias


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Nov 5, 2010)

Rebuscando encontré algún dato:


> Product details of L17W And L18W Monitor:
> L17W And L18W Monitor
> LCD Panel Active Area 367.2(H)x275.4(V) mm(17.4& 18.1 inch diagonal) Driver Element a-Si TFT Active Matrix Pixel Arrangement RGB Vertical Stripe Pixel Pitch 0.3585(H) x 0.3585 (W) mm Display Colors 16.7 million Maximum Resolution SXGA(1024 x 768 pixels) Synchronization Horizontal.:31.5 ~ 80KHz Vertical:56 ~ 75Hz Contrast Ratio 350:1 typ Response Time Tr= 6msec, Tf=19msec Brightness 350 cd/m2 typ. Viewing Angle 75?L)/75?R)/60?U)/50?D) Input Signal Analog RGB 0.7Vp-p/75 Omue, TTL Plug& Play VESA DDC 1/2B Compatibility of VGA VESA VGA/SVGA/XGA, MACII, NEC, IBM Power Supply 90-264V,50-70Hz AC Adapter Power Management VESA DPMS Power Consumption33W(max), Standby 4W Humidity: Less than 85% TiltU/D:20 degrees/5 degrees Wall Mount Interface VESA mounting standard,75x75mm Monitor Dimension/Gross Weight 470(W)x500(H)x170(D)mm/7.5kgs Container Load 624sets/20,1300sets/40,1400sets/40 HQ Approvals CE, FCC, UL, TU


Fabricante: 





> Company Name: 	Quanway Technology Develop Ltd.
> Employee Number: 	11 - 50 People
> Annual Sales: 	Above US$100 Million
> Year Established: 	2002
> ...



Si estos son realmente los datos del monitor, casi no tengo dudas de que se trata de una fuente conmutada universal con 12 volts de salida *DC* a 3 amperes.


----------



## saramorat (Nov 5, 2010)

Muchas Graciasss amigos, saldre a comprarlo ahora mismoo, a ver si lo encuentroo


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Nov 5, 2010)

Antes de comprarla, sería bueno probar........ Algún amigo que tenga una fuente ajustable ....... Esto lo digo porque también vi que usaban algunos monitores de 17 fuente de 15 volts.


----------



## Alvaro (dBv) (Ago 17, 2020)

penrico dijo:


> No te recomiendo que pongas un trafo de 19V, cuando se rectifique la señal se va  a ir (internamente) a 24V. Mientras que con el trafo de 12v llegaría a 15v. Como no tenes datos, no sabes tampoco de que valor son los capacitores electroliticos. Capáz que sean de 16v, entonces, posiblemente se te van a explotar (con el tiempo, no inmediatamente)


Hola, si los capacitores electrolíticos de mi monitor dicen 25v, puedo usar el transformador de 19v?


----------



## Scooter (Ago 17, 2020)

Alvaro (dBv) dijo:


> Hola, si los capacitores electrolíticos de mi monitor dicen 25v, puedo usar el transformador de 19v?


Prueba a ver, si se quema es que no se podía.

A priori no: 19·sqr(2)=26,87V

Como ya se ha comentado en el hilo, no parece que cuando digas transformador quieras referirte a transformador. En equipos comerciales hace casi medio siglo que no se usan.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 17, 2020)

🔥 🎆 🚒 👨‍🚒 🧯 🎇


----------



## dbueso (Sep 6, 2021)

*B*uenas, mi humilde aporte, yo en mi caso no es a  un monitor, es a uno router y una caja decodificadora de tv, le tengo un adaptador de 19*V* desde hace un año y hasta el día de hoy trabaja sin problemas, estos aparatos solo requieren 12*V* pero al parecer tienen para una resistencia mayor.


----------



## Franc Navarro (Sep 6, 2021)

Veo un poco arriesgado alimentar con 19*V* a un monitor que trabaja con 12*V*, por la sencilla razón que los monitores trabajan generalmente con una fuente conmutada y regulada, esto quiere decir que necesitan una alimentación estable, limpia y limitada a un voltaje específico.


----------

